# Stai esagerando o tu esageri ?



## time to speak languages

Buongiorno a tutti

Sto facendo il mio compito d'italiano e non lo so se posso dire "tu stai esagerando" in francese per "tu exagères" o se è "tu esagerati" ?
Grazie
Lucile


----------



## Nino83

Ciao Lucile, ciao Matou. 

Se ho capito bene vuoi sapere come tradurre "tu exagères" in italiano. 
Per l'esclamazione, puoi dire alla persona con cui stai parlando "Ehi! Basta! Ora stai esagerando!". 
Per quanto riguarda "tu esageri", questa si usa quando si parla di un'abitudine. Ad esempio "Mangi troppa pasta. Tu esageri sempre. Dovresti mangiare meglio e fare un po' di attività fisica".


----------



## time to speak languages

Grazie per la Sua risposta, è il primo esempio "stai esagerando" che è buono per il mio compito, terrò i due esempi, potrebbe esserci utile per un'altra volta.
Lucile


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti,  specialmente a Matou! 

Nino,  perdonami, ma secondo me si può tranquillamente dire "esageri" anche quando non si tratta di "esagerare abitualmente in qualcosa".

Per esempio:
A: Abbiamo visto un film orribile!
B: Be', secondo me, esageri. Non era tanto orribile.


----------



## Nino83

Anja.Ann said:


> si può tranquillamente dire "esageri" anche quando non si tratta di "esagerare abitualmente in qualcosa"


Ciao Anna.  
Sì, sono d'accordo. Infatti ho solo detto che nelle *esclamazioni* si tende ad usare l'aspetto progressivo (stare + gerundio). 
Nel tuo esempio non vi è un'esclamazione. La frase è introdotta da un "secondo me", che equivale ad esprimere un'opinione, similmente alle frasi introdotte dai _verba putandi_, "penso che".  

Nelle esclamazioni, del tipo "Stai esagerando! Siediti qui e fai il bravo." o "Falla finita! Stai proprio esagerando!" noto una tendenza ad utilizzare l'aspetto progressivo.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Nino  

Forse sì, si tende ad usare il gerundio, tuttavia: 

A: Abbiamo visto un film orribile!
B: Su, esageri! Non era poi tanto male!


----------

